# How do I breed my black male GSD?



## glenraipuria (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi guys,

can anyone help with tips on how to begin? My dog is 15 months old and male so I am looking for a mate for him in the Maryland area and how best to proceed.

Thanks!


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

First welcome to the forum... hold on to your pants because youre new and we know nothing about you so prepare for a ZILLION questions.

I would first start by reading the other threads in this forum about breeding. 

Why do you want to breed your dog?


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Can you post his pedigree?

Health test results?

Titles he's earned?

What are you looking to produce in the puppies?

What are you hoping to improve by breeding your boy?

I am sure more questions will come up, but these should be able to give everyone a little more information.

Thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The best way to proceed is to get into training/titling to show why your dog is breedworthy. Make a name for yourself and him. You do have his pedigree, right? 
Hip/elbow/DM and other health tests should be done as well. Get conformation ratings on your male, too. Then maybe a breeder will think about using him. Brucellosis testing should be done on both before breeding so you aren't taking chances. 
15 months is still a puppy so you have time to do the health tests, etc. Titles take awhile if you are doing it right and not rushing....are you currently training?
Many breeders don't use random stud dogs, there are so many good ones with titles, why would they use a dog that has none?
Good breeders will look at pedigrees, and be knowledgeable of them, to be sure the pairing will work for the pups, not against them.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Just follow the flow chart!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

opcorn:



glenraipuria said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> can anyone help with tips on how to begin? My dog is 15 months old and male so I am looking for a mate for him in the Maryland area and how best to proceed.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> opcorn:


Careful to not choke on that popcorn. :laugh:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Hmmmmm. Well now. I expect you would breed your black male the same as you would breed a black and tan or sable. 

By starting with a dog, this is a whole lot harder for you. It makes sense. A bitch goes into heat twice a year, and most people only want to breed them one time a year. So a bitch owner will travel distance, and pay good money to use the best stud dog for her bitch. She wants to use this cycle to the best advantage. So if the bitch is any quality at all, then they are not going to breed her to your dog unless you can prove him inside and out. 

How do you go about doing that? Pedigree is important, definitely needs to be considered with every breeding, but it tells you only what is behind your dog, not who your dog is, and what he brings to the table. You need to build a resume for your dog. You need to have health checks, and you will want to have some titles on the dog to prove that he can be trained to a certain level. Or, if he is a working dog, list is current position and his accomplishments. A bitch owner can always find a dog owner willing to breed to the their bitch, because a dog can service many bitches in the course of a year, but a bitch owner needs more than that.

While you are building up your resume, you need to define what you want to breed for. You told us very little. The dog is black and 15 months old. What you need to define is your dog's strong points, his weak points, what you want to improve, what you hope for in the puppies, temperament, health, trainability, structure, etc. Your dog is not perfect, no dog is. You need to be able to look at your dog with a critical eye and recognize those areas where he can be better, and breed to a bitch that is correct in that area, whose sire and dam are correct in that area, etc. 

I suppose the place to start is if you have a reputable breeder, that is a good place to get going. He/She will know your pup's history, and perhaps evaluate him for breeding, He may be able to give you good suggestions on who to breed to, and more importantly, who to breed away from. Ask questions about the dogs, so that you can understand why your breeder is suggesting whatever. 

Even with all your ducks lined up in a row, it still may be difficult to get bitch owners to take a chance on you and your untested stud (one that has not produced a litter). 

Good luck.


----------

